# Betcha The Dealership Said He Was Good To Go



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ya think he needs WD bars?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hope that 30 pack of Keystone or PBR he won in the bet was worth it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Toooo funny!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe just a couple of helper springs would do the trick!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

What's the problem, looks like a good set up.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe he needs tire monitors???? Pressure looks a little low, but I could be wrong


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Hope our ourbacks don't look like that in 10 years! Yikes


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

gzaleski said:


> Hope our ourbacks don't look like that in 10 years! Yikes


BITE YOUR TONGUE! We CLEARLY love our Outbacks. I think this 'new' rig didn't get enuf lovin...........whatcha think?


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Well I never leave the camper doors open when I'm heading down the road!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hope he got a pull-thru site. I think if you do that around here you go to prison.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

muttbike said:


> Well I never leave the camper doors open when I'm heading down the road!!


...makes for better aeredynamics...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey I have a fix for that.









I could level that dude right out, lol

Carey


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

I found the issue-

He needs to adjust his headlights.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

No WD bars needed all that set up needs is a few cinder blocks on the hood, maybe an anvil just for good measure! and the doors are open so the strongest of the group (and you know there had to be at least 6 guys) can have a better grip for that little push the Ford needed to get that beauty moving!!


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

I never felt so sorry for a set of tires as I do looking at that picture.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Baby it time to go campin', I think I need to add air to them air-spring things!?!


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

Reminds me of several of the TT/TV combos that have been discussed lately (although that old Bronco may have a 351)...

Happy Camping--

Carl
Atlanta, Georgia


----------

